
Op-ed: Why I’m not giving up on PGP - nwalfield
http://arstechnica.co.uk/information-technology/2016/12/signal-does-not-replace-pgp/2/
======
rbii
Looks like this links to page 2. Can a mod change it to link to the first
page? [http://arstechnica.co.uk/information-
technology/2016/12/sign...](http://arstechnica.co.uk/information-
technology/2016/12/signal-does-not-replace-pgp/)

